

Ask HN: a extra Starcraft beta key for a fellow HN'er? - jonathane

I will love you forever.
======
coryl
Ooooh I love my starcraft 2 beta :D

Sorry, I've been playing on my younger brother's account, I have no idea how
he got one. I think you just sign up and they send invites out in waves. Have
you tried that yet?

~~~
jonathane
They just sent out the 4th wave, but I didn't get one :(

They also sent out an extra key for people who have the beta key for a friend
invite.

